# iPod Touch 2G avec iPhone OS 3 : Restauration à 2.2.1



## WoSarT (12 Août 2009)

Bonsoir ^^

Voilà, j'ai payer ma mise à jour de iPhone OS 3.0 il y a quelques jours (avant hier il me semble).
Mais comme beaucoup, je remarque une baisse de vitesse au niveau de la connexion via WiFi. Alors j'aimerais faire une restauration de mon iPod Touch vers mon ancien firmware 2.2.1. Est-ce possible ? Si oui, comment ? Et vais-je perdre mon iPhone OS 3.0 de mon mac aussi et donc repayer 8 plus tard ?

Voilà, merci de votre aide.


----------



## lsr (15 Août 2009)

salut

pour savoir comment faire je peux pas trop t'aider, par contre ce qui est sur c'est que tu n'auras pas à payer à nouveau 8&#8364; ! tu peux meme garde l'OS 3.0 de côté sur ton disque dur pour ne pas avoir à le télécharger à nouveau ensuite!


----------

